# new female cockatiel need help!



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

helo there everyone 

so today i got my female cockatiel shes 7-8 months old i got her for my male cockatiel hes about the same age.

what i noticed when i got em in the cage that they picked on each other for about 20 minutes but after that they started eating from the same bowl with no touble.

what concerns me the most is that her chest is 50% bigger than hes so im really confused and shes a bad climber in cage shes slow ! unlike him.

could she be carrying eggs!??!?!?!??!

the guys in the store has no clue about birds.

so after i bought it i took to the vet and left it there for 3 days and i just got her today as the vet said shes healthy.

and something i noticed she was eating for an hour until i took the food bowl out!!!! she wouldnt stop eating and shes fluffed if someone got a clue please tell me

thanks in advance


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaiel - did you buy the birds from breeders or pet stores?
If your new bird was from a breeder, you should check and see -
How was the new bird weaned? At what age was she weaned?
What was she eating before you got her? What are you feeding now?
The size of her chest would not indicate eggs, only her lower abdomen area. She may be a bigger bird overall. She may also be an overeater or she may simply be really hungry after being stressed at a vet for three days. Cockatiels can climb but they are much better fliers, her slow movements may be because she is learning her new surroundings and how to adjust to the cage. She is brand new to your home, give her a little time to settle in.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for your replys guys.

first i bought this bird from a pet store (lets not say buy lets say rescue they have no knowledge of birds or any kind of expeirnce in bird care)

as for some pictures i took some and i want you guys to notice her eyes and her stomach if you think theres something wrong with her please tell me.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/20120629010508.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/20120629010500.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/20120629010406.jpg/

notes i gather so far:
1- she is sleepy( could be cuz they had a bad enviroment in the store so she wasnt sleeping well).

2-she eats without stop( was eating for an hour no stop so i put her to sleep now cover her and took the food bowl out(also seperated them in diffrent cages)

3-she seems old? but the guy in the store told me shes not 1 year old yet.

4- its her first day in my house and shes not that afraid of me unlike my first one she doesnt bite untill i corner her doesnt run away all the time.

i know this is not the forum section for this but we ended up discussing these matters i hope you can help me and thanks in advance.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

1. she could be sleepy because she's stressed from being at the vet. 

2. i will let someone else answer this because i'm not sure.

3. honestly, she looks like a baby to me. like she's still feathering in around her face.

her stomach and crop look normal to me.... i hope someone else with more experience has more to tell you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with the above, she looks perfectly normal. Age is almost impossible to tell in tiels after the first molt, so I can't comment on that. Tiels sleep throughout the day, its just what they do.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well what concerns me is that shes not afraid of me and steps up on the stick that im holding its like shes giving up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Why would that concern you? Maybe now that she's back from the vet, she's more used to being handled because they do handle them at the vet and now she realizes that you aren't mean and maybe wants to spend more time with you? If the vet gave her a clean bill of health I'd believe them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that she didn't eat very much at the vet because she was nervous and/or she wasn't familiar with the type of food they gave her. If she's more relaxed with you and likes the food better, she might be making up for lost time.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

She looks normal to me as well. I would say that you have gotten lucky and found a baby who is young and who was raised well. She's apparently already comfortable being handled, she's hungry from being terrified at a noisy vet for three days and she's exhausted and trying to settle in. Some of my 4 month old babies are sweet, don't rush around climbing everywhere and they eat like little pigs. Its their personality.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the fast replys guys.

well i got her cage coverd and put her to sleep like 4 hous ago so il go sleep and check on them in the morning i hope shes better 

il post then


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

hello guys 

well i checked on her today this morning shes eating.

but shes sleepy wont move untill needed (if someone scare her or if she wants to climp to the food bowl.

im really confused i thought that fluffed and sleepy is a sign of illness but one of those signs is that shes not eating but its the oposite shes eating alot .

if someone can give me a tiip please


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

She is probable nervous from the moving around. It will take her a few weeks to settle in to a new home and get used to new people. Sounds like she is already getting a little used to it as she is eating. She may not have been getting much sleep and is making up for that now. I would give her some time to settle into her new home. She'll start moving around more once she is used to her new home. I would continue to take her out of the cage and talk to her. Get her used to you. Enjoy your new baby!!!


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the reply 

so you dont think a lazy sleepy bird is a sign of illness in this case?

note:

she never sets in the botom of the cage


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaiel, it took my Cara at least a week to really start getting comfortable with his new surroundings. Its a big change, but as long as it is eating all should be well.

You will see when it starts exploring the cage and wanting more activity.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

If your bird was in a vet office and dealt with all the noise and confusion of that for three days - she's probably exhausted. I would give her a couple days to recouperate before I got too worried about her being ill. All that stress has probably warn the poor thing out.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're seriously concerned that she's sick then the best thing to do is follow your gut and talk to your veterinarian. A bird can be sick without showing symptoms at all, or show some symptoms but not others. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the replys guys.

i just got back from the vet i took her to another vet my regular one.

he told me shes not sick but shes too too skiny and needs to start eating or else this could become serious .

so he gave me a powder to put in thier cage water its some vitamins and something for the appetite he told me shes goin to be eating alot and thats okay.

he also said the big chest thing was her chest bone and it was visible cuz shes skinny.

just wrote this For information and to tell u guys that shes okay  i hope she gets fat and better XD.


----------

